# kydex locally?



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Is there anywhere locally that keeps sheets of kydex in stock?


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

hey Link u might try Alabama holsters in Daphne. I talked to the owner a few months ago and he seemed to be willling to work with me on kydex project. 251-379-0103


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks I'll give him a try


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Let us know what you find out, I need some new knife sheathes myself.

Rick


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey brooks worx is the name of the company in Alabama I was going to order from him but ended up getting a holster as a gift. He seemed to be a reasonable guy who would discount for military. Always good in my book


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive got Daves number from HR Holsters here in Navarre if you guys want it. He usually sets up at the gun shows and sells Crossbreed Supertuck-type holsters he makes. Hes done a couple different things for me and has awesome turnaround time, like 1-2 days if that. Does great work and prices are even better.. PM me if you want his number


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The shoe repair Guy in pace has cards and samples of a guys work that does knives sheathed and I'm pretty sure holsters


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm mostly looking for just the sheets of Kydex for making my own holsters. I usually just order it from Knifekits.com but just wanted to see if there were any local sources so I wouldn't have to pay/wait on shipping. I still haven't called the guy in Daphe yet, mostly because it's kind of out of the way for me. If I make it over that way and find anything out I'll let you know


----------

